

MS Donates to Charity if you upgrade to IE8 - smanek
http://browserforthebetter.com

======
Derrek
I want to hate IE 8, but this promotion is actually pretty cool.

I love this part: "we will double the donation for people upgrading from
Windows Internet Explorer 6". That's music to my ears.

------
itgoon
Well, it's probably the cheapest way to drive adoption. It isn't just web
developers who want the change.

